# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Καφετιέρα φίλτρου WMF με Inox δοχειο

## nikosgoun

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω τη καφετιέρα 20 μέρες, τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες, μου χύνει το μισο καφέ έξω από το δοχείο. Μία κουταλιά καφέ, μία κούπα μεγάλη νερό, και όταν αρχίζει να ρίχνει γεμίζει το δοχείο, 
και ξαφνικά αρχίζει να ρίχνει και έξω από το δοχείο, και μαζεύω το καφέ 5 μέρες.

Κάλεσα στο μαγαζί που την αγόρασα, και αντί να μου δώσει κάποια συμβουλή λειτουργίας, θεώρησε λογικό να μου πει να πάω τη καφετιέρα στο σέρβις να τη δουν... 20 μέρες μετά την αγορά, κόστους 100 ευρώ..., 

Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να κάνω λάθος???
Χρησιμοποιώ καφετιέρες σε χώρους εργασίας και στο σπίτι 9 χρόνια τώρα, δεν έχω ξαναδεί να χύνεται ο καφές έξω...

----------


## studio52

Να ελενξεις την βαλβιδα οπου βγαινει ο καφες στην κανατα , αν εχει μικρη ροη λογικο να υπαρχει υπερχειληση εξω . Μπορει η βαλβιδα να εχει μερικος βουλωση η μπορει επισης οταν βαζεις την κανατα να μην την ανυψωνη τοσο ωστε να υπαρχει κανονικη ροη

----------

